# Question on 211



## Ak8s (Feb 13, 2006)

First off, promise not to laugh at my ignorance to the higher tech discussion in this forum. Here is my situation. We have a 52" Akai HDTV. The input/output (whatever :lol: ) is DVI. With the 811, we used the DVI inputs and the picture was better than with the component cables. When the 211 arrived, it has the HDMI input. I found that Monster has the converter to put on the end of our DVI cables to make it HDMI. My question is this.... HDMI handles both audio and video. By adding the adapter to my cables, will I get audio as well as video thru the cable? Currently we are just using the red/white cables for audio hooked up to a stereo surround sound thing (forgot proper name.) I know I either need optical or digital cables for that but am not sure whether to hook it up to the TV or the receiver. Any help would be appreciated! 

Angie


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

The HDMI<->DVI converter doesn't pass audio. You'll need to keep your red/white cables connected from the 211 to your TV's DVI audio jacks, or to your home theater audio device.

And welcome.:welcome_s

The only dumb question is the one that doesn't get asked.


----------



## LUNASDUDE (Feb 2, 2006)

HI! 
Mikey is correct DVI does not include sound, just use component cables!
Go from your component out jack on the 211 (match up the colors) to the component in on your TV and use audio cables from the audio out on the 211 to the SAME audio in that is grouped with your component cables you connect.
Everything will work very well and you will be very pleased with the picture.
I have my Panasonic 51in hooked up in the fashion because my HDMI is in use already and it looks fantastic!
Good Luck!


----------

